# primer over some sanded clear coat, or (b) block out remaining paint and spray primer



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

The more gloss in paint, the more it magnifies imperfections in the surface. I can't think of a glossier paint than automotive. Hence, I think what you're describing will not look good at all.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If you don’t paint the whole panel it will look like polka dots.


----------



## 67IreneRoad (Dec 8, 2019)

I had a part-time job after school prepping cars for paint and the first mistake i made was sanding paint chips without feathering the area out. If the next imperfrection was 2" away, then I was going to bare metal Rockers and bottoms of door usually went close to bare metal. If you don't do it this was the final surface will end up being a series of little mounds, whgich is quite unattractice under clear coat.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

use glazing putty to fill the chips, wet sand when dry. painting entire panels will look better than multiple touch ups


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Might be able to get a used hood in the same color for not too much money. But I'm with Mark—paint the whole hood. If you don't have existing adhesion problems, you can just sand the clear coat on the undamaged area a little bit to roughen it up before spraying your base color on it—no need to prime that part.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

I just went thru this on my 2012 Fiat 500. Deep black with multi-color chip paint with over a hundred tiny chips and quite a few thru the paint.

Did a video showing the steps, starting with trying to touch-up, to partially sanding and then fully repainting and finishing with clearcoat.






Hope this helps out.

Have a good day.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Find new panel for cheap. Certifit or stores like that. Sand, prime and paint.
Replace. Old Thomas is right. You'll invest time and effort and it will look like crap. Even new painted panel will show, as color match to 2005 car is ART. But, at least, when it's loose panel, it is much easier to handle painting. 
Or, just drive as is. That car is, no offense, non sellable anyway and new chips will show right away. Maybe just put Bra over it and call it a day.


----------

